# Mothman Ball ft DJ Kos (Halloween/Horror Custom Video Dance Show)



## DJ Kos (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello everyone this is DJ Kos I am wanted to let you know about a show I am doing in Point Pleasant WV at the Mothman Festival inside the State Theater at 10pm. This will be a one of kind halloween/horror video show that you can experience inside this amazing old movie theater. You can come dressed as your favorite horror or crypto character. However costumes are not required and you can come as you are. This event is all ages but take into consideration there will be disturbing images on the screen. Use your own discretion. Here is a link that will give you all the information! This is a great way to kick off the Halloween season! Hope to see you all there! 
http://mothmanfestival.com/ball/


----------



## DJ Kos (Sep 16, 2013)

Want an idea of what your going to experience? Here ya go!
https://vimeo.com/48630959

http://www.youtube.com/user/djkoshorrorchannel?feature=watch


----------



## DJ Kos (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## DJ Kos (Sep 16, 2013)




----------

